# Long Trips vs. Short Trips



## Lurking (Aug 29, 2017)

My take on an issue that has been debated a lot. Some drivers hate long trips. I happen to like long trips. Here's why. (Note: intentionally excluding base fare, surge, and Uber cut)

Assume a long trip takes an hour, likely using mostly highways, averaging 60 MPH. There is no return fare, which takes an hour 15 minutes due to heavier traffic, driver fatigue, bathroom break, etc.) Therefore, you are earning for 60 out of 135 minutes, for about 60 miles.

If you stayed local and were moderately busy then each short trip might AVERAGE 15 minutes (5 minutes wait time plus 5 minutes driving to pickup plus 5 minutes driving to destination). You are earning for only 5 minutes out of the 15 minutes, likely using mostly local roads, averaging 35 MPH. You do this 9 times in the same 135 minutes taken by the long trip and return. Earning 45 (9x5) minutes out of 135 at lower speeds = fewer miles = less pay, around 26.25 miles.

If you were *very *busy then eliminate wait times between short, local trips. Now AVERAGE 10 minutes (5 minutes driving to pickup plus 5 minutes driving to destination). Earning for 5 minutes out of 10. You do this 13.5 times in the same 135 minutes taken by the long trip and return. Earning for more time 67.5 (13.5x5) minutes out of 135, but still at lower speeds = fewer miles = less pay, around 39.4 miles. Even so, how often can you be sure that it will be very busy for over two hours?

Summary

Long Trip = 60 minutes earning at higher AVERAGE speed = more miles (60) = more pay
Short Trip = 45 minutes earning at lower AVERAGE speed = less miles (26.25=35*(45/60)) = less pay
I'll get paid more for one long trip (60 miles and 60 minutes) then 9 short trips (26.25 miles and 45 minutes) made in the same time (135 minutes).
Now, I know that this is just my example, my long-trip costs are slightly higher due to the greater distance, and that your numbers probably differ.


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

Lurking said:


> My take on an issue that has been debated a lot. Some drivers hate long trips. I happen to like long trips. Here's why. (Note: intentionally excluding base fare, surge, and Uber cut)
> 
> Assume a long trip takes an hour, likely using mostly highways, averaging 60 MPH. There is no return fare, which takes an hour 15 minutes due to heavier traffic, driver fatigue, bathroom break, etc.) Therefore, you are earning for 60 out of 135 minutes, for about 60 miles.
> 
> ...


I agree with this, plus, the long trip mean less people in and out of your car, less wear and tear on your brakes and better fuel economy.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

I get the premise and agree that longer trips, under ideal circumstances, are much better in regards to wear and tear on your vehicle. The biggest thing is dead miles though. If we were properly compensated for very long trips, it really would not be an issue but alas we are not. The longer the trip, the less profitable it is. Many drivers on here have run the numbers on this.

The biggest slap in the face though is when you see how much Uber charges the passenger on the very long trips and how they can pockets _hundreds_ of dollars more for doing almost nothing. It makes a person really reevaluate these trips. Check the thread under PAY called "Looong trip for 39%" to see an example. Personally, I avoid 45+ minute long trip pings as much as 20+ minute pickup pings. To each their own though.


----------



## Lurking (Aug 29, 2017)

mrpjfresh said:


> I get the premise and agree that longer trips, under ideal circumstances, are much better in regards to wear and tear on your vehicle. The biggest thing is dead miles though. If we were properly compensated for very long trips, it really would not be an issue but alas we are not. The longer the trip, the less profitable it is. Many drivers on here have run the numbers on this.
> 
> The biggest slap in the face though is when you see how much Uber charges the passenger on the very long trips and how they can pockets _hundreds_ of dollars more for doing almost nothing. It makes a person really reevaluate these trips. Check the thread under PAY called "Looong trip for 39%" to see an example. Personally, I avoid 45+ minute long trip pings as much as 20+ minute pickup pings. To each their own though.


I looked at the thread that you cited here and there. I agree that it exactly what both you and the author imply. Since the implementation of Upfront Price plus when Uber broke the relationship between driver pay and rider fare, there is no legal limit to the percentage of the rider fare that Uber can take. Drivers agree to a payment formula and know what they can expect, so they can complain, but have no legal recourse since it's in the contract.

Of course, Uber cheats constantly. Uber systematically withhold tolls, surcharges, and tips that they are contractually bound to pay drivers. Uber maintains an unwieldy system that keeps a high percentage of that money even when drivers notice and complain. This is a clear contractual violation. Yet, nobody seems to be willing to file a class action lawsuit potentially worth 100s of millions of dollars.

I still do not agree that long trips are bad. Uber normally takes near 50% or more on every single minimum fare. Most drivers would not take these if they knew, which is one of the reasons why the destination is hidden until a trip is started.


----------

